

Kythe – A pluggable ecosystem for building tools that work with code - jhawk28
http://kythe.io

======
datashovel
First impressions were, wow ambitious project. Then I saw the modest looking
website. All along I'm somewhat skeptical whether the project could live up to
the expectations in the title.

Then all of a sudden all my questions were answered... It's a Google project.

------
Roboprog
This sounds much like one of the things that Steve Yegge (sp?) was describing
on one of the "Stack Overflow" podcasts about 6 years ago.

He wanted a common system to track the data about source code, in various
languages, that an IDE would need to know.

------
Blackthorn
The internal bits that grew into this (mentioned under "Background") were
hands-down the best part about working at Google (at least in terms of
actually getting work done).

------
vbit
how does this compare to srclib?

[https://srclib.org/](https://srclib.org/)

~~~
sqs
(srclib contributor here) srclib is a bit higher level. Its goal is to be able
to look at any source tree and automatically detect languages, packages, build
config, etc. We're actually looking at using some of Kythe's lower level
analyzers to invoke after srclib auto-detects and auto-configures the build.

srclib also has an API that makes it easy to build editor plugins that are
language independent. Check out the editor plugins dropdown at
[https://srclib.org/overview/](https://srclib.org/overview/) for a list.

Other folks can check out what srclib is able to infer on various projects at
[https://sourcegraph.com/](https://sourcegraph.com/) (which is powered by
srclib).

